# [gelöst] Blocking Problem, xorg-server und gtk+

## michael_w

Hi,

ich verstehe gerade was nicht:

```

gauss ~ # emerge -av gtk+

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.0  1,095 kB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/glib-2.32.1 [2.30.3] USE="-debug -doc -fam (-selinux) -static-libs* -systemtap -test -utils -xattr" 5,995 kB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0 [1.30.0-r2] USE="-doc -doctool% -test" 0 kB

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.0)

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/pango-1.30.0 [1.29.4] USE="X introspection -debug -doc -test" 1,132 kB

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.26.1 [2.24.1] USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test" 1,141 kB

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1 [3.2.4-r1] USE="X%* cups introspection (-aqua) -colord -debug -doc -examples (-packagekit) -test -vim-syntax (-wayland) -xinerama" 12,510 kB

[blocks B      ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1)

Total: 6 packages (5 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 21,869 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.90.0:3[introspection] required by (dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2::gentoo, installed)

    gtk+

    x11-libs/gtk+:3 required by (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+ required by @selected

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.0:3[-aqua,introspection] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.1-r301::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server[-minimal] required by (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

xorg-server-1.11.4 blockiert  x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1. Tja, na und, installiert ist der nicht, wieso blockiert ein uninstalliertes Paket etwas anderes?

```

gauss ~ # eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.4-r1 ~1.10.6 ~1.11.2-r1 1.11.2-r2 ~1.11.3 ~1.11.4 ~1.12.0 ~1.12.0-r1 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.11.2-r2(11:30:28 05.01.2012)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

```

gauss ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X pdf gtk qt3 qt4 alsa cdr mmx sse mmxext ssse3 sse2\

     mp3 gui gimpprint usb unicode cddb dga dvd encode iconv jpeg mp3\

     gimp isdnlog opengl png quicktime real samba truetype \

     mplayer xorg asf nvidia xvmc isdn nls dbus svg exif ogg device-mapper\

     a52 aac aalib v4l v4l2 xv xvid ffmpeg sdl audiofile mad mikmod vorbis\

     syslog xscreensaver samba acpi apm lm_sensors pmu dvdread apache2 qt3support\

     kde xulrunner xcomposite cuda webkit unicode vhook x264 semantic-desktop\

     cupsddk -ppds tiff 64bit acpi php mp4 threads git subversion bluetooth usb\

     udev gps"

LINGUAS="de"

#INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek2"

#CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ "

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## franzf

Bei sowas hilft ein Blick ins ebuild:

```
X? ( !<x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4 )"
```

Also: USE="-X" und es sollte wieder passen. 3.2.4-r1 hatte noch kein X-Useflag.

----------

## Josef.95

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> xorg-server-1.11.4 blockiert x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1. Tja, na und, installiert ist der nicht, wieso blockiert ein uninstalliertes Paket etwas anderes?

 

Nein, xorg-server-1.11.4 würde eben *nicht* gtk+-3.4[X] blockieren.

Du hast vermutlich "<" (kleiner als) übersehen.

Wenn du die mindestens geforderte =x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4 Version freischaltest sollte es für gtk+-3.4 passen.

----------

## michael_w

Danke Josef, das wars. Ich hatte es übersehen.

----------

